# Anyone know anything about this EQ



## solomariness (Sep 3, 2012)

hi guys just wanting to know if anyone knows about this EQ cause i cant find anything on it but some guy said he had one in his car in 1993 thts about it so any info would be apperciated,did come across something about it being a talking equalizer which i would love to know how to do 

JVC graphic equalizer KS-ES100


----------



## rrs52207 (12 mo ago)

I had two of them back in the day is it for sale?


----------



## maybebigfootisblury (Oct 20, 2021)

10 year old post


----------



## JohnnyOhh (Feb 19, 2015)

lolol, new winner! - respond to oldest ass thread you can find badge.
although this equalizer is sweet! 

i'm just goofing around, but it is funny!


----------



## RnJH (9 mo ago)

rrs52207 said:


> I had two of them back in the day is it for sale?


We have one. It is for sale.


----------



## S.C. Robert1999 (Jul 11, 2016)

solomariness said:


> hi guys just wanting to know if anyone knows about this EQ cause i cant find anything on it but some guy said he had one in his car in 1993 thts about it so any info would be apperciated,did come across something about it being a talking equalizer which i would love to know how to do
> 
> JVC graphic equalizer KS-ES100


Nice piece vintage JVC


----------



## Mfjames333 (5 mo ago)

RnJH said:


> We have one. It is for sale.


I would love to have one for my era specific build!!!! 813-321-9258… [email protected]


----------

